# London-Edinburgh and/or Swansea-London train tickets + bike res



## theclaud (17 Aug 2017)

Going spare due to a change of plan:

Train tickets (advance single) with bike reservations on the following, both Monday 21 August
10:28 Swansea to London Paddington
15:00 Kings X to Edinburgh

Post here and/or PM me.


----------



## Blue Hills (18 Aug 2017)

Would potentially have been interested in the Edinburgh ticket but can't do because of personal reasons.

But by the by, a question - which may help your sale - rather than queer it - does anyone know if there would be any issue using the London Edinburgh ticket and then getting off before the last stop? With bike?

Of course this would be a non question in any sensible country.

But there's been little sensible about the UK train system for several decades.


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Aug 2017)

Blue Hills said:


> Would potentially have been interested in the Edinburgh ticket but can't do because of personal reasons.
> 
> But by the by, a question - which may help your sale - rather than queer it - does anyone know if there would be any issue using the London Edinburgh ticket and then getting off before the last stop? With bike?
> 
> ...


You can do that but you cannot continue the journey on a later train


----------



## theclaud (18 Aug 2017)

OK have found a taker for the Edinburgh one. 
The Swansea one might suit some nutcase who fancies riding overnight from London to Swansea and getting a morning train home. Weirdly I know about 10 people who might do something like that, and of course most of them hang out on here...


----------



## swansonj (18 Aug 2017)

So do fess up and satisfy our curiosity. Are Volcano going to manage without you at the fringe because things are going well or going badly - or are you already up there?


----------



## theclaud (18 Aug 2017)

swansonj said:


> So do fess up and satisfy our curiosity. Are Volcano going to manage without you at the fringe because things are going well or going badly - or are you already up there?


I was up there til yesterday, and things are going well, thanks. I had to dash back to Swansea in order to sort something out, and will be up there again shortly, although not my the means of transport I had planned.


----------



## jefmcg (19 Aug 2017)

theclaud said:


> OK have found a taker for the Edinburgh one.



Huge thank-you to the @theclaud. An aussie friend is at the fringe right now, and messaged me to ask if I cared to join him and his daughter. I'd decided not as it was too expensive, but .. I'm off on Monday.

They are flying out at 9am on Wednesday (to Heathrow, a stones throw from my house) but I am in Edinburgh until 7.30pm, so hopefully able to thank @theclaud through alcohol or some other system on Wednesday.

Edit: Just to be clear, @theclaud has sent the ticket special delivery without even asking me to promise to pay her. Hoping I can do so with scotch, otherwise she will own my unborn children.


----------



## theclaud (19 Aug 2017)

Gratifyingly, it looks like I've found a taker for the Swansea-London leg too!


----------



## Crackle (19 Aug 2017)

theclaud said:


> Gratifyingly, it looks like I've found a taker for the Swansea-London leg too!


Your liver hopes they don't all pay you in beer.


----------

